# Seron and Loja, Andalucia



## Andyl62 (Jul 16, 2016)

Hello everyone,

We are planning to buy a place in Andalucía within the next 3 months, and would really appreciate if anyone on this site could share their views on both Seron and Loja? Are they places where you would recommend to buy, and does it have a good selection of amenities? 

It is just myself and wife who are moving over, so no need for us to have to think about schools for children, etc. 

Any advice would be very much appreciated

Thanks

A


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

I don't know Seron at all, but have visited Loja a few times and always thought it is a nice town, seems to have a decent selection of shops, restaurants, etc. There is a restaurant (can't remember the name but it is next to the municipal museum) which does excellent menus del dia, the last time we were there I think they cost €8.50 per person which included a half botttle of wine.

Loja seems to have a good bus service to the city of Granada and also a reasonable number of buses to Málaga. I would imagine you would need to go into Granada for the nearest hospitals.

El Corto de Loja | Información útil

It will be pretty cold in the winter that far inland, and hot in the summer, so make sure anywhere you buy/rent has decent heating/air conditioning.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

There is a sizeable gitano population in Loja, and I have found references online to two incidents (in 2013 and 2014) where shots were fired in the street during disturbances involving feuding families.


http://www.rtve.es/alacarta/videos/...os-tiroteos-rompen-tranquilidad-loja/2706954/

This probably involves only one or two areas within the town.

I live in a barrio myself with quite a lot of gitano neighbours, and although there have been some fights it has never spilled over to affect us.


----------



## olivefarmer (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi Andy

welcome to the forum. I have no experience of Seron except knowing where it is.

Loja is our nearest town. It is known as the town of water because of its abundant water from Springs situated as it is at the foot of the limestone Sierra de Loja. The actual town is alongside the Rio Genil. I would like to say that it is a pretty river but it isn't. The actual location of the town is however pretty.

It has good transport links East West and on to Malaga via motorways. Malaga airport is about 50 minutes away. It has an AVE high speed train station but is closed at the moment and has been for maybe 18 months while the do the new line. That links to Granada (about 30 minutes away) with its impressive must see Alhambra and shops etc The other way it goes to Seville with an interchange outside Antequera ( a lovely town) for the proper high speed trains e.g. Malaga to Madrid . Granada has an airport on the Loja side of the city which currently receives a daily Ryanair flight from the city of London airport. 

Facilities. Well the new hospital has finally fully opened. It is clean and modern and on the seemingly endless number of times we have used it has been most efficient. Complex operations are carried out at Granada. Plenty of farmacias with one always open 24 hours on rota.

There is a Monday market selling the usual stuff. Shops wise it has a Mercadona, Maskom, Dia, Lidl and Super Save along with numerous smaller traditional shops. There is a Sports Centre in the town and a few years back a new Sports Hall and outdoor swimming pool complex were built down near the hospital. The last six years have seen lots of change. Roads made dual carriageway, nice roadside planting parking spaces given over to bars and cafes for extra seating. One department store but plenty of shops that will sell you stuff out of catalogues at similar prices to those of large shops in cities. They deliver too. There was one garden centre (viveros) but that has surprisingly just gone into liquidation. nearest is now about 20 km away.

The cinema has recently been revamped but we haven't been to that yet so can't say what it is like.

It has two fiestas each year and an agricultural show and a vintage car show. The latter two are low key events. There is also an annual feria of tapas. The participating outlets do make an effort and there are prizes for punters. 

Fair number of expats in the area. There is/was a monthly meeting (first Tuesday)of expats at Hotel Almanzara near the pretty Rio Frio village.

Restaurants. Mostly typical Spanish places i.e. unexciting menus that you can get in any inland Andalucian town. Two I would recommend are Atracon and El Cerro. There is a 5 star eatery at Algarinejo (North of the town). Fair trek though of about an hour through scenic countryside. (Green band alongside quite a few roads on the maps) . Bars and cafes still serve tapas free with alcoholic drinks - it is quite a shock to go to Malaga and have to pay for tapas.

Smattering of small hotels. (Hotel Manzanil is opposite Mercadona). Nearest Up market hotel is Finca La Bobadilla.

Schools , yes but can't really help with those other than to say the children are bussed in from outlying areas. Nearest university town is Granada.

There is an English speaking gestor. 

Hope that helps. Come back if you have more specific questions.


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

Andyl62 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> We are planning to buy a place in Andalucía within the next 3 months, and would really appreciate if anyone on this site could share their views on both Seron and Loja? Are they places where you would recommend to buy, and does it have a good selection of amenities?
> 
> ...


Know Loja,very well.Been there many times to the market.Now,no direspect here but if you are thinking of Loja I would say definitely rent for a while as if you find it's not for you at least you are not going to be stuck with a property.At the end of the day it's what lifestyle you are looking for.The area is fantastic for outdoor pursuits.Also, you don't have to go to the coast for the beach as you have lake Iznàjar with a purpose made beach also if you want that special treat forget menu del día and go over to Rio Frio where they raise trout and they are freshly caught for you and it's a nice treat.Nice thing about Loja is you are just off the A92 which takes you down to Màlaga,over to Sevilla and Granada. .Wish you the best of luck in your search.Regards.SB.


----------

